# VK New Arrivals - 28 March 2016



## Gizmo (28/3/16)

*SMOK GUARDIAN 3 FULL KIT 75W E-PIPE - R1600*

*




*

*http://www.vapeking.co.za/smok-guardian-3-full-kit-75w-e-pipe.html*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/3/16)

cool device, must feel a bit weird vaping this device


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> cool device, must feel a bit weird vaping this device



I really like it, doesnt actually feel too bad in the hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I really like it, doesnt actually feel too bad in the hand


@Stroodlepuff can't imagine you with a pipe


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @Stroodlepuff can't imagine you with a pipe


Haha I used it for most of today, the one I was using is actually gizmos but I really like it

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

